# Economical Transport - Warning Scooters



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have looked LML scooters before, since Vespa stopped making their 2 stroke iconic machines (due to silly EU emission laws easily disproved as poo) the Indians LML and Chetak, took over production. I haven't got much against them, it's just that they are not "Italian", I want a steel bodied scooter to have been made in Italy, in Pontedera to be prescise, by blokes called Luca and Mario.










The new 4 stroke Vespas are ok, in a wanky beetle/mini retro parody sort of way, at least they are still steel and block coloured, not plastic with day-glo graphics like the Japs.










But, they are not geared  Twist and go's are great, but not for me, no joy, no fun, no interaction with your machine and I need that. I often wondered why, having, one of the few instantly recogniseable iconic vehicle designs, Vespa could not just stick in a 4 stroke motor, preferably geared. The demand is there, proven by the ever rising prices of all steel bodied "real" scooters.

LML have done what Vespa should have done years ago, in-house and using plenty of the original 2 stroke bottom engine components, they have managed to manufacture and house a 4 stroke engine in the iconic shape and.........in a very "in touch" with your customer fashion, have gone to the trouble of making it geared. Against the grain maybe, but it's the only one, if you want a geared scooter then this is your only choice. I am sure an auto will follow but LML deserve great credit. :thumbsup:

This as far as I can see make all electric scooters and all eco transportation look very silly indeed. Â£2399, use it for a decade, beat it up and it'll still be worth Â£1k+ but best of all

170 miles per gallon!.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love bikes, but just dont 'get' scooters... never have. Not having a tank between yer knees is strange and i dont feel part of the bike, im 'on it' not 'with it'. Ive even owned a Vespa and hated it for a bit to prove my point. So... IMHO... city transport requires a Supermotard!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonW said:


> I love bikes, but just dont 'get' scooters... never have. Not having a tank between yer knees is strange and i dont feel part of the bike, im 'on it' not 'with it'. Ive even owned a Vespa and hated it for a bit to prove my point. So... IMHO... city transport requires a Supermotard!


You knock my baby at your peril pal! :furious: I hope your search for Honda bits now proves fruitless. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

These days, I would ride anything with two wheels as long as I could get out of the laneway.







Is it Spring yet? ( Jon, don't answer that!)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I can understand wanting something made in Italy.....total style.....but in steel? Jeez! It has to be leather surely.....at least it cannot rust before it leaves the factory floor :rofl:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> I can understand wanting something made in Italy.....total style.....but in steel? Jeez! It has to be leather surely.....at least it cannot rust before it leaves the factory floor :rofl:


I like steel, I don't like plastic. All LML have to do is to junk ths starter and battery and go back to 6 volt electrics, *then *I'd be happy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

When I was a youngster it was all Mods and Rockers and I remember the "pansy barrows" full of wing mirrors. One of the big events of my life when my mother bowed to the pressure and bought me a fish-tail parka 

Back to scooters, they have a lot more street cred than a Honda 50!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Back to scooters, they have a lot more street cred than a Honda 50!


True but the Honda is a classic  C50 :wink2:

Mind you I still hate them


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tandem version anyone ????


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

John, if you don't get it by now you probably won't ever. Women adore them, I can't leave my scooter without coming back to find it surrounded by women, it's irrestible to them. Does anybody think women look at motorbikes? :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

If it was good enough for Audrey.................


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MarkF said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I love bikes, but just dont 'get' scooters... never have. Not having a tank between yer knees is strange and i dont feel part of the bike, im 'on it' not 'with it'. Ive even owned a Vespa and hated it for a bit to prove my point. So... IMHO... city transport requires a Supermotard!
> ...


LOL, Im not sure I did knock it, just saying I dont understand scooters... I even tried one (not just on holiday, tho I did that in Cyprus too), but tis not for me...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MarkF said:


> John, if you don't get it by now you probably won't ever. Women adore them, I can't leave my scooter without coming back to find it surrounded by women, it's irrestible to them. Does anybody think women look at motorbikes? :lol:


Well then I guess I wont then... Women adoring my bike isnt my idea of a good time to be honest, Id rather they ignored it. The last thing I want is to be chased by a gaggle of girls all over the town when im doing my errands, the cops would be onto me faster than normal! :lol:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> If it was good enough for Audrey.................


It's that 2-stroke vibration that does it...


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

All LML have to do is to junk ths starter and battery and go back to 6 volt electrics, *then *I'd be happy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A friend has an old scoot and another friend is his mechanic, 1st thing they did was bin the ignition and put an electronic system on it, it doesn't break down anymore :lol: He's just been an extra in the remake of Quadrophina (or whatever it was) down at Brighton.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Defender said:


> So you don't want to go out at night on it then?, Italian electrics were worse than the old British one were, they're a good reason to stay in at night!
> 
> My first PTW was Italian amd that was enough for me. Sorry, but 12V is the way to go.


Opinions eh? Look, I don't want 12v electrics on my 1962 scooter anymore than I want to stop mixing my fuel. I do not give a monkey's fart how much more reliable a modern leccy system might prove, I want 6v electrics, just like it left Italy with in 1962, I would not love it if it was "improved". 

It's coming up to a year since the restoration and not a bulb has blown nor have I adjusted the points. I am hopelessly in love and will never ever sell it or "improve" it, so there.


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to get that off ya chest, I think your scooter looks well cool,Its another think ive added to my long shopping list for this year.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't want to go out at night on it then?, Italian electrics were worse than the old British one were, they're a good reason to stay in at night!
> ...


With you on the fuel Mark,

I replaced the frame on my P2 after a crash in '87. It had the hole for the oil tank indicator but I blanked it off and kept my old system. I've never trusted oil mixers on 2-strokes, much prefer mixing in the tank. That way if it runs it's getting oil. Of course if you've a Lammy they seize anyway  

Funny thing re Chris's comment. On the scooter runs it always seemed that lasses preferred Lambrettas. I asked a female friend who had a pink SX once why she preferred the Lambretta even though the Vespas were more reliable, "they vibrate more" she replied. LOL

Andy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

foztex said:


> With you on the fuel Mark,
> 
> I replaced the frame on my P2 after a crash in '87. It had the hole for the oil tank indicator but I blanked it off and kept my old system. I've never trusted oil mixers on 2-strokes, much prefer mixing in the tank. That way if it runs it's getting oil. Of course if you've a Lammy they seize anyway
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, yep, how many P2's went "pop" after the introduction of the modern "improved" fuel system? 

PS Have a Yamaha Majesty 250 coming Saturday as well, that is going to take me right across France as soon as the weather warms up a bit. Just have to install a gravity fuel system & dump the discs for drums and pads.....................


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Good on you. Even though I now ride a Honda Blackbird I still remember with great fondness the Lambretta TV200 I had in 1970. If they weren't so stupidly expensive I'd have another one for a wekend toy in a heartbeat.

Rob


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks Rob. I'd like a big trip on a Blackbird, fantastic motorbikes, but I don't want to own one. It's taken me years of big bikes to (at last) realise that I get more fun from smaller machines. I've got 2 scoots at the mo, a maxi scooter coming Saturday, then I just have to find a motard!

Wish I could have a Blackbird to tour, one that morphed into a scooter when I got to a big city. :thumbsup:


----------

